# My layout is started



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

My layout is started, but I don't know how to upload videos. Send me a friend request on Facebook. You can see it there.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Photos*

jebegor:

Check the forum news and help section. It has directions on how to post photos.

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You could uploaded it to YouTube and post the link.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> You could uploaded it to YouTube and post the link.


Exactly. You cannot upload a video directly to the Forum. You must use 
Youtube or other 3rd party server. Then post the link to that.

You can, however, and should, upload photos. Click on the PAPER CLIP
above the reply field. You'll get BROWSER list.
That will take you to your computer where you
will select the folder that holds the pics you want to upload.
When you have selected all you want to upload, click UPLOAD,
then when you get back to the reply screen again click the PAPER
CLIP and use the ALL choice. The pics will automatically display
after you have clicked submit your reply.

Don


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I am uploading the video to YouTube now. I'll post a link soon.


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

https://youtu.be/K0jy4HYf7W0


There it is folks. Will be working on the landscaping next. My fiancee has been building the model houses. I'll post another video when more progress has been made.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy cow !!! That's fast so close to the edge. I think the first thing I would
do is put a retaining wall around the board. They don't take falls well.


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

Where it's being out is next to a wall on the sharper turn it will have walls on two sides.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the track plan, small and compact and allows for continuous running yet not a boring old oval like mine currently is. What radius curves are you using? What is the overall dimensions?


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't know what the radiuses are. The smaller one is flex track. The big diesels don't like it. Well, some of them anyway. The steam engines have been fine so far. The larger one on the opposite side is a mixture of flex track and straights and curves. I was trying to use as much area towards the edge as I could. The side with the smaller curve will be against a wall as well as the back stretch. I plan on putting more sidings in it. Only one of them is wired to a switch at the moment. But I'll keep adding on as I go. My fiancee is really digging on it too. She wants to build the structures and help make the landscape. And she's a damn good artist too. That steam engine in the video is a Tyco I got for 5 bucks. I got a Lionel steamie too that needs a drive belt for 5 bucks as well. Went to a flea market last weekend and walked out with a Lionel Wabash Cannonball set complete in box. With tons of extra track the two ho steam engines previously mentioned and some ho scale track and turn outs for 75$. I was looking at some structures too, and decided they were a little too beat up for the price. My kids love it. I think this could be a family affair!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's great...the family that trains together...stays together.

You have a nice size layout started. It appears to be DC at
present. Any plans for upgrading to DCC? 

One suggestion to get you creative genes working is to plan
on a yard and several spur tracks for industries. You'll find that
simply running a train round and round gets a tad tiresome
after a while. That's when you want to think about switching.
You can build a train, or break it and place the cars at the
industries. You have plenty of room for all this on your layout
as you have it now. Think that's something you folks would like?

Don


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I am keeping it basic for now and will change things as I go. It is dc right now. All my engines are dc. I am going to keep it that way for now. I keep getting engines cheap, it's a small collection so far. But may switch to dcc in the future.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

If I can I would make a recomendation that you use an 18" radius or if possiable a 22" radius. I ran into the same issue and that is why I had to tear my layout down and rebuild it. I didn't plan for the future. If you are using a flex track for radius use a radius tool and it will A) tell the radius B) keep that constant radius when laying track. If you don't want to build a wall use plexiglass. That's what I've got on mine. 







Best of wishes and we will be here for help and encorgment :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I plan on re doing that end anyway where it's a tight turn. I got some more flex track. Its just a basic start so my kids can see it work. They are 4, 3 and 2.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok I see what your doing then. My dad built me a smallt 6x4 layout with 2 main lines and 3 spurs. It was a nice little layout. There was no scenry  but it did have a LL slot car track in the center  . I read in a post somewhere you were gonna used felt for grass. If you dont want the comlpications of using turf and gluing it down try Woodland Secing grass mats.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I just hope that Centrifugal Force doesn't win out at any time...your scale speed looks like Mach 0.25!

I use an outboard barrier strip along every inch of my 123-foot main line, and I still watch my speed around my 43" and 48" radius curves. 

_Good Start! _ 

Water Stop


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Waterstop, you can run yours at full speed and it wont be a problem. I ran my old GP38-2 on a 18" Radius at full speeds and NEVER fell over with 10+ cars and that was comming off a grade.

Just ignore him, he can rub newer memberes the wrong way.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY SBRACING,

Who were you referrring to when you said: "Just ignore him, he can rub newer members the wrong way."?

Water Stop


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

That would be you (The Grumpy Old Man) aka WaterStop

You put your 2 cents in when not needed and you reject everyones help when you ask for it.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY BRAKEMAN,

Please state the *specific words* where you said that I rubbed the newcomer the wrong way.

I honestly thought I was being _helpful_ in my comments to the new member.....

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY JWBEGOR,

Did you find my post offensive to you?

Answer freely.

Water Stop Hal


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

You're _very_ sarcatic and some newer members may get discourged and not come back. I had a tread on weathering cars and you were no help. Alot of us members were trying to help you with your layout expasion (that failed) and you shot down everyones ideas. I am sure there are tons of other examples and other members will agree with me. If I'm wrong I'll own up to it and contiune to be the idiot I am :smilie_auslachen:. 
Lets keep this thead as it was ment to be and not crash this new member jwbegor thread.

Im sorry jwbegor.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

No I have honsetly not found them offensive. Just you and your pointless thoughts. 

Lets stop the arguing on this thread and IM me and we can discuss this.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sorry too, jwbegor

This man wants to start a flame war on the Forum, and refuses to give examples of where he thought I was wrong in responding to your post!

He wants you and I to start off on the wrong foot, and it's obvious he's wants to sabotage a possible friendship between us.

Please see me as an experienced old man (age 79), who can offer useful tips and pictures for you!

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OK SBRacing, I'm ready to send you an IM so we can talk this out! 

*What is your IM address?*

Water Stop Hal, email: [email protected]


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry I'm stupid I ment preivate message I dont think gmail allows you to IM.

[email protected]


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

found it on gmail.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> I just hope that Centrifugal Force doesn't win out at any time...your scale speed looks like Mach 0.25!
> 
> I use an outboard barrier strip along every inch of my 123-foot main line, and I still watch my speed around my 43" and 48" radius curves.
> 
> ...


To: Jwbegor (the original poster -- remember him??)

Even if you trust your locos to stay on track, low barriers around the edges are highly recommended. They will save you when you reach for something and accidentally bump a train or catch it on a shirtsleeve. It will also slow down fast grabby paws of little ones.

Mine barriers are made out of clear plexiglas and extend only 2" above the layout table. You and other tall regular sized people can see over this barrier and hardly notice it. And short ones can look through the clear plexiglas. Mine have saved me numerous times.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I had 4" due to elevations, but if you want to run ur train at high speeds consider a slight bank in the curves. Nothing like Datyona or Talladega. Maybe like 2%


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Say* WHAT?*

Water Stop


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Water Stop I sent you an email, PM and IM would not work.

Bank the curves like in real life.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey fella,

What do you mean "Bank the Curves"?

I'm not interested in speed...I have a small short-line freight that shouldn't be exceeding 40MPH across the desert anyway!

_*YAAAAH! HAAAAH! *_

Water Stop Hal


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Also is refered to as Superelevation. More for high speed railways.


----------

